# BFP by February 2015 :)



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone I'm hoping some of you will join me on this quest :happydance:
I'm 41 pushing 42 in November . Have had 2 pg since I turned 40 , one sadly ended in a mmc . My little rainbow boy is now 7 months old and I would dearly love to give him a sibling to share growing up with . SO I start my quest ! I feel about 30 so hoping my eggs feel the same way :haha: 

I'm currently heading into cycle 3 .... Lots of bd in my future this week :winkwink: 

So who's joining me then ? The more the merrier :)


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi Left - I will join you. I am also hoping for a BFP before my DS turns 8 on feb 22nd. Although I am 35, I feel much older. I got a few tests done. AMH is good but FSH is 9.3. Lets see how I go. Seeing a FS on November 20th.


----------



## Left wonderin

Nikki hi :) thanks for joining in hopefully we can keep each other company ;) I've not had any testing , I'm leaving it up to Mother Nature and the man above ;) I'd almost given up on having children when I fell pregnant twice in 8 months at 40 . Sadly my first pg ended in a mmc . Happily I got a miricle and my beautifully baby boy Sean was born in February . 
I really hope I'm blessed with another little miricle , I loved every second of being pregnant and would so love to experience it again . 

If it doesn't happen naturally I won't pursue fertility treatment , well maybe clomid if issues with ov but I ov every month so don't think that's an issue . Think it would be egg quality / quantity that would be our issue . I hope with all my heart I'm blessed again but if not I will be ever grateful for the one little miricle I've got :)


----------



## Nikki1979

I know what you mean. There are days when I feel if it doesn't happen naturally, I will not do anything but then there are days when I want to give it 100%. I loved being pregnant too and want to experience it again. I have serious bump envy when I see other pregnant women. If I am unable to conceive my second child, I just hope I am able to make peace with it.


----------



## Left wonderin

Me too but lets not talk of it not happening !! We will give it 100% and then some . We will both have our BFP by January ;) 

I'm with ya about the bump envy errrrrrrrr lol soon people will be envious of our beautiful bumps :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi left - mind if I join? I know we're on the other thread together but I like to branch out :)
I'm hoping for a BFP by the end of the year, turning 39 in Dec. Then I think we'll get with an RE in Jan and figure out our options. I don't know if we'd do IVF, but maybe IUI to help introduce DH's little guys to my egg in a more efficient manner!


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish delighted you've joined in :) the more the merrier :) I hope we can keep each other company and see those BFP roll in ;) 

I'm currently waiting to ov in a couple of days so trying to be creative in my seduction techniques lol.....


----------



## Nikki1979

Officially in the tww :happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

FX'ed for both of you!!!
may you have much dust in the next two weeks!! :)
:dust: :dust:


----------



## Left wonderin

Ooh ill be joining you on Friday :) do you test early ??? I'm not gonna ........ I sooooooo hope we get a BFP or two this month to get the ball rolling ! Goodluck to you ....

I want lots of symptom spotting ;)


----------



## Nikki1979

I never tested early before but now have to as I have a script for progesterone which I have to start taking as soon as I get BFP and also increase my dosage for thyroxine ( I am hypo). 

Every month I say I wont symptom spot but cant help myself :blush: 

Wish2bemom - what cycle day are you on? 

wonderin - have fun :sex: This is the only thing in our ttc journey that we have control over.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! greetings from 10k (or is it 30k?) feet! 

ummm - I'm cd26 I think, which would typically be about 8-9dpo. Being that I have no idea if I even O'ed this month, I'll just go with that! :)
I have a very low chance of getting a BFP this month, I think. DH's SA came back as 'fair' again and low volume. That could be from BD'ing too soon before his submittal, but who knows. So we'll see! such a waiting game!
And I wish I could say I had symptoms but the only thing I've really experienced is a pretty strong wave of nausea yesterday (was in the concierge lounge at the hotel, where there is no bathroom and I was so nervous!!) and I've had a few slight moments of dizziness, even when sitting still. Oh, and checked my CP this morning and it was about high/medium and HARD. and if I had to guess, closed. Usually around this time, everything is squishy in there...
Other than that, I'm feeling normal. :(

Happy BD'ing, left - can't wait to hear your symptoms! ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

Well girls I think I'm 1dpo and ov on cd13 ... Think we have it covered so its a matter of waiting now ;) .... I sooooo want to be pregnant went back to work today after maternity leave of 8 .5 months .... Not fun :( .....

GD luck this cycle everyone :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow - 8.5 months would be a dream!! though I can see how it would be REALLY hard to go back after that long off. 
Welcome to the TWW - good luck! let the symptom spotting begin!


----------



## Left wonderin

I get 6 months with work and then took hols and time owed . I survived my fist 2 days back . Looking forward to the weekend a crosshairs in the am :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

how's everyone today?

cd30 here, no AF in sight, but took a test this afternoon and BFN. :(
again, not even sure if I O'ed this month, or when, so I'm very lost!! I assume AF will be here by this weekend.


----------



## Left wonderin

Could it be a shy BFP ? Do you have regular cycles ? Is this a long one ? AFM its waiting waiting waiting .... 5 DPO .......... Mmmmm .....9days left in the TWW .... I would sooooooo love a BFP :)


----------



## Nikki1979

I am about 8dpo and no symptoms. With my BFP cycles, had some symptoms by now so am out this cycle. 

Wish2bmom - do you temp or use opks?


----------



## Wish2BMom

so I did temp and used OPKs from about Jan to May this year. I stopped, for the most part, b/c I didn't want to have the stress of analysis over my head every month and I felt I had a solid idea of when I O'ed, or at least the general time of month. So I typically O around cd16-18 and typically have a 28-29 day cycle. So about a 10-day LP. My longest cycle this year has been 30 days but that included about 4 days of spotting, day 31 being the first full flow day so cd1. 

my big question is did the HSG I had at the end of August mess me up? I got AF one whole week earlier than expected after that, which I haven't read is anything typical. And now, this next cycle, I'm late with no spotting at all! And the temps around when I usually O were all pre-O temps (though I did take it one afternoon too and it was still really low). So I have no idea what's going on. I hope it is just too early to detect on a stick for right now!


----------



## Wish2BMom

sorry - had to bolt to present something real quick and had to save my note before I was done!

nikki - do you think it's possible that this pregnancy is different? 8 days seems REALLY early to see symptoms! Do you remember what they were?

that's another thing with me - I really don't have any weird symptoms to make me think pregnancy. My face has been breaking out a bit but I've been using various cleansers b/c I've been traveling and haven't brought my own. But just a sore little spot on my left breast and bloating - those are typical AF signs. And this weekend and yesterday I was EXHAUSTED, but we had a very busy weekend with early mornings/flights/lots of activities so I am attributing any sleepiness to all of that. Sigh....I'll prob get AF here in a few hours!

leftwonderin - 6 days, you're on the cusp of possibly starting some symptoms! Your temps look awesome too - quite a spike today!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish I soooooo want a JUNE baby :) one winter one summer it would be perfect :) 
I really didn't get any symptoms with my two BFP .. Well the second one I had sore hips like I'd walked into something and bruised them but nought else ... Didn't realise it was a symptom . Did start feeling sick till 6 weeks . With BFP no 1 I had tender boobs but again nothing out of the ordinary !! So here is hoping and keeping everything crossed .


----------



## Wish2BMom

thnx! no AF yet...cm is turning yellowish, though, so I assume it's only a matter of time. 
FX for you too! I hope you start seeing some signs soon and those temps of yours stay up. Did you do anything differently this cycle?


----------



## Left wonderin

I didn't Opk as I forgot to order them !!! Oh and I started to take co enzyme cq 10 120 once a day the quick absorption ones . That it


----------



## Wish2BMom

nice dip today, left!! how are you feeling? I hope that's an implantation dip for you!! do you usually see that?

nothing going on here, cd32 - a minute amount of tinged cm yesterday, like pre-spotting. But my cervix was still hard when I checked it, which seems odd to me. But I know that CP isn't reliable at all. My hips hurt a little, my lower back hurt a little yesterday, my left breast is still a bit tender. More so than it was the other day.
this is getting really hard to wait to test again - I feel like I tested a week ago!! I figure I should wait until this weekend to do it again, then I'd be a week late. And this pre-spotting nonsense should work itself out one way or the other.
:coffee:

nikki - how are you doing??


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish unfortunately that dip is kinda normal for me but this time seems my spike was a bit up higher than others :) I feel nothing lol..... Not a symptom in the world ... I'm starving all the time but that's just me lol..... 

Its hard not to test isn't it ? But I'm definite I'm not till at least day AF is due .


----------



## Wish2BMom

SO hard, this is crazy. And no more tinged cm so far, though no cm really at all, so I guess that's an AF sign in itself. :(


----------



## Nikki1979

Left - very nice dip. Looks like implantation to me. 

Wish2bmom - do you think the spotting could be implantation bleeding. In my second pregnancy, I got it quite late. 

AFM - I am down with a cold and feeling like crap. Just waiting for it to pass.


----------



## Wish2BMom

left - your chart looks unreal!! how are you feeling? hopefully you'll feel more in 2 more days (3 days post implantation, if that was the dip!). When is AF due?

nikki - how the cold going? how's everything else? still think you're out?
question on your last post - how long was your implantation dip in your first preg? I doubt this is what mine is but I guess crazier things have happened. I'm getting the feeling AF will come today by the kind of cramps I'm feeling and the dark cm I got yesterday after a run.


----------



## Left wonderin

AF not due till next Thursday I'm hoping she is not due till a Thursday 9 months from now lol.... If she arrives so be it , ill get to play with my new toy I picked up for a steal 1 euro a saliva microscope lol..... If it was an implantation dip ill happily post it to one of ye ;) 
Anyone any plans for Halloween ?


----------



## Wish2BMom

no AF yet! testing tomorrow if nothing. A bit more brown cm today but nothing much at all. 
no Halloween plans - the one party we had, we're actually away visiting friends that weekend, so missing the festivities again this year. How about yourself?


----------



## Nikki1979

Wish2bemom - I have never temped. DS was conceived the first month we started trying..all we did was dtd every day. With my second and third pregnancies ( which I lost) I used OPKS. I am a very light sleeper, wake up every hour or so, so temping is out the question. With my second pregnancy, I had implantation bleeding the day AF was due. 

I still think I am out. I know everyones different but with all my pregnancies, I had sore nipples very early on (4-5dpo) and with no pregnant cycles, I have sore boobs only. So far all I have is sore boobs not nipples.


----------



## Nikki1979

Left - your chart looks awesome. When are you planning on testing?


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm so sorry for your 2 losses, nikki. :( 

welp - AF got me this morning, bright and early. I knew it was a long shot anyway. So, back to the drawing board!

left - you're up for the symptom spotting!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol.. My temps are all ove the place LO is teething so they can't be relied upon !! As for SS I'm having imaginary cramps , imaginary sore / heavy boobs lol...... Not alot going on ...although I think I am having cramping on and off .... I'm not testing till AF due next Thursday .. Totally expecting a BFN


----------



## Nikki1979

Wish2bemom - sorry that you got AF :hugs:

Left - HOH for you. I hope this is your month.

AFM - the stupid witch got me too. I am currently on CD 2.


----------



## Wish2BMom

that sucks, nikki - i'm sorry! :hugs:

cd4 for me now, but still a ways to go before I O, unless my body is going to throw me for a loop again.
I think I need to temp and opk this month instead of assuming it's going to be normal.

left - how's it going?


----------



## Left wonderin

BFN 12 DPO .... Onto November !! I've decided 12dpo is my new testing day every cycle . Not knowing KILLS me ! So 12 DPO is far enough in to get a definite BFP but a few days before AF lands ! I'd rather be prepared for her arrival emotionally !


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh, I'm sorry! 
But, isn't there a small chance that you could have a BFP in a couple of days? I hope AF doesn't show for you at all!


----------



## Left wonderin

Nah wish don't think so my temps have dropped too ...... I'm outta this cycle lol


----------



## Wish2BMom

I just chart-peeped, I'm still HOH! ;)
love how FF actually counts down to AF, huh? encouraging!

are you going to try anything different this cycle or just BD like rabbits? I read all these things about possible pH being off (I picked up some of that raw apple cider with the mother last month, I wondered if that had anything with me being late), preseed, pineapple core, asparagus...!! it can get nutty!!

I keep wondering if there is something I can do to help DH's soldiers get to the promised land - he has low motility, so maybe preseed would help? who knows, should probably just wait until he has the apt with the urologist to worry about that.


----------



## Left wonderin

Pre seed helped my friend get pg when her hubby had low morphology got pg the 4 th month trying it after trying for 2.3 years ;) 

I'm taking cq-10 and am going to add omega 3 this cycle . Also I'm gonna eat 5 Brazil nuts per day post ov , supposed to help impaltation . It was the only thing I did different with my LO ! Oh also going to get DIY fertility test ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm defo,going all out and NUTTY this cycle ! Have my saliva microscope , Opk at hand too ;) also temp taking !! Lol. Mmmm wonder what else I can do ?? With all that I might just forget to bd lol


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA! you do have a whole arsenal ready this month!! 

ok, i'm talked into it - I'm going to go back to OPKs this month, temp and then also use Preseed. FX'ed for both of us (though I'm still not convinced you're seeing AF this month until she absolutely shows!)


----------



## Left wonderin

She is coming !!!! Yahoooo lets throw everything at it this month !!! We are gonna send her packing !!! I'm gonna do what I did with LO ... Bd cd9 and 10 skip 11 then bd 12 13 and 14 . Hubby better gain some stamina :haha: 

There will be a BFP or two on this thread before Christmas I just know it :happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Girl, I really hope you do get either a bday present next month or a Christmas present in the form of a BIG FAT POSITIVE!!!
A medium sent a message that October is going to be a happy month for my family, in the context of a baby. So apparently it doesn't mean that I'll be getting my BFP in October - that ship has sailed - but maybe a birth next October, so FX'ed for January being our big month! ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish that sounds great :) I've been to a few in my day , a few have been spot on !!! Was thinking of going again soon for the Craic :) maybe they would give me baby news ???


----------



## Left wonderin

Or maybe baby will be made in October ???bfp November ?


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hiya! Checking in - went away for a long weekend, traveling for work tomorrow morning. I see AF made her way to you. :( that's crap! But glad you already knew and were expecting it. 
Yeah, we'll see how accurate this lady is!!! I take it all with a grain of salt, yanno? 
Ok, be back in a few days! I hope AF is swift so you can get back to it!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) I think I'm goona turn I to a vitamin !! I'm now taking. Cq-10 , B complex, omega 3 and pre natal ! I'm offically a pill popper ;) oh and waiting for my Opk to arrive ! Then its poas x2 every day !!! Round 4 here I come :)


----------



## Nikki1979

Haha!! I am the same...the amount of pills I take each day is crazy ( 11 or 12 per day) 

I am approaching my fertile period - am on cd 11 and getting highs on my monitor. Sorry if this is TMI but any tips on how to keep the swimmers in? Last nite, I was super tired but still DTD and when it all leaked out, I lost it. I kept crying thinking its useless as nothing went it. I know silly but after almost 2 years, I am ready to give up.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hopefully coming up on my fertile window too - I need to get some OPKs stat!

keeping the swimmers in - I take a pillow and slide off the bed on to the floor with my hips propped up on the side of the bed and hang out upside down for about 10-15 mins or as long as I can stand it. Silly, definitely, but hardly any leakage afterwards. Pretty sight for DH too! NOT! :haha:

you guys are funny about your pill popping! I need to get more of those too, I'm out and honestly I've just felt blahhhhh since I ran out. I need a boost! I just take prenatals, though - seems to cover everything and that's all anyone has told me to take or checked to make sure I'm taking.


----------



## Left wonderin

Cq 10 supposed to improve egg quality , fish oil your lining , and b complex is an all rounder !! I just prop my bum up on pillows ! A girl on another thread used soft cups .. And got pg first cycle ???


----------



## Wish2BMom

hmmm - I have some fish oil pills around here somewhere...


----------



## Left wonderin

They did research on cq10 giving it to old rats ! It improved the quality of their eggs and they got pregnant easiler than the old rats who didn't take it . They are doing study in humans now .


----------



## Wish2BMom

interesting study, left!!

how's your cycle going? how are you feeling?

I got the flashing smiley today with some ewcm, so hopefully O'ing this weekend and back in the TWW by Monday. WEEEEEEE!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Neg Opk today and no ferning ... Watery cm though so gearing up to ov .. Guessing it will be tues, we'd or Thursday of next week ... Friday is the start of Tww ;) time to get busy really soon ;) lol for some reason I'm hopeful for this month :)


----------



## Nikki1979

Wish2bemom - I got my egg symbol on CBFM yesterday so I am guessing we are both ovulating around the same time. Good Luck to us both :dust:

Left - I am also taking coq10 from last week..hoping it would help both of us. A little over 3 weeks since I my fertility specialist. She will give me all the tips to try and get pregnant naturally. I know most of the information is available online but if she tells me anything new, I will share with you guys.


----------



## Left wonderin

Milk I you so kind thanks :) I've just run out :( have to get more tommrow ! Ov due on Wednesday I've taken them for a full month so here is hoping


----------



## Wish2BMom

so exciting that we're all pretty close this month! I got my solid smiley on the OPK on Sat morning, so I guess I O'ed sometime this weekend. I got some cramping Sat afternoon, I assume that's what it was. But my temp barely rose this morning (I only take it here and there so as not to have to stress every morning). Hopefully I'll see a little spike tomorrow. BD'ed both nights with Preseed, FX'ed!! 

:dust: to all of us!!!

nikki - thanks for sharing anything new you find out!


----------



## hlynne

Left Wondering- I was reading this thread and you had brought up Clomid earlier. I just wanted to let you know that I had 3 miscarriages (all under 8 weeks) in 14 months. I never had issues ovulating. Like clockwork 28 day cycles. My husbands sperm was great! My fertility doc ended up putting me on Clomid because it would help with egg quality. Well it worked for me the first month. I thought the same way that you did, that if I didn't have regular periods that is what Clomid would help me with. Little did I know that it helps with egg quality. It wouldn't hurt! I am so glad that I took it. All I did was take 5 pills, 1 a day for days 3-7 of my cycle. I would definitely recommend trying it.

I am 38 and my husband is 39. I never tried to have a baby until I was 37.

Glad bless you with whatever you decide!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hylnne thanks sooo much for that ! I didn't know it helped with egg quality :) I would so try it for that reason ;) this is our 4th cycle trying so if no joy by January ill be off to the doc :) thanks again x


----------



## Wish2BMom

hey left! I saw in the other thread that you said you O'ed yesterday - how exciting! were you able to time the BD'ing right? I know you said you were expecting to O sometime between today and Thursday, so I hope you were able to still get a bunch of BD'ing in! :)

2dpo for me, wrestling with my temps again so I'm going to stop taking that and just coast it out. Maybe take it again in a couple of days just for kicks but it's so damn frustrating when I don't see a rise and that could be due to a multitude of things throughout the night! (restlessness, mouth open, etc)

I hope you're doing well! yay for the TWW!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hey wish :) FF actually changed my ov to today :) so b'ding timed just right ;) well at least twice , but it only takes once right ? Its been hard fitting it in as LO is not well so very unsettled :( anyway think I might be 1dpo but not sure as didn't temp this month as it was impossible with LO. To be sure I'm gonna call Friday 1dpo or if Opk turn a definite neg today ill call it today :) so looks like we can SS together lol


----------



## Wish2BMom

fantastic!! so glad you got your BD'ing timed right!!

finally got a rise in my temp this morning but I didn't have the greatest sleep either - was up every 2 hrs from about 12:45. So not sure if that affects it going down or up, but I'm going to go with it. :)
I temped vaginally and orally both yesterday and today and had the right amount of disparity between the two, so for me, that confirms that the temp is good! :)


----------

